# قطاع عرضي لطريق وحساب منسوب نقطتين عليه وبعدهما عن محور الطريق ومساحة الردم والحفر



## احمد برقاوي (15 فبراير 2009)

الشكل يبين قطاع عرضي لطريق مقترح وقد اخذت المناسيب على المحور وعلى بعد 15م , 30م على كل جانبي المحور فاذا كان منسوب الطريق الجديد 92 وبعرض 30م وبميول جانبية في كل من الحفر والردم 2 افقي 1 راسي المطلوب :
1 منسوب أ ومنسوب ﻫ
2 المسافة الافقية من المحور الى كل من أ وﻫ 
3 مساحة القطاع في كل من الردم والحفر

الحل:
اولا:
فرق المنسوب في المسافة د ب (عرض الطريق ) =94-88=6م

الميل الطبيعي للارض =6 /30=1/5

ارتفاع الردم عند المحور = 92-91=1م

ارتفاع الردم عند ب = 92-88 =4م

ارتفاع الحفر عند د = 94 – 92 = 2م

لايجاد منسوب ﻫ

1/5 =ع/س ومنها س – 5ع =0
1/2=ع+2/س ومنها س – 2ع – 4 =0
بحل المعادلتين نحصل على ع=1.33 م
منسوب ﻫ = 94 + 1.33 =95.33م

لايجاد منسوب أ
1/5 = ع1/س1 ومنها س1 – ع1 =0
1/2 = ع1+4/س1 ومنها س1 – 2ع -8 =0
وبحل المعادلتين نحصل على ع1 = 2.666م
منسوب أ = 88 – 2.666 =85.33م

ثانيا:
س = 5ع = 5*1.33 =6.65م
ل1 = 6.65 +15 = 21.65م
س1 = 5ع1 = 5*2.666 = 13.33م
ل2 = 13.33 + 15 = 28.33م
1/5 = 1/ل 
ل = 5م

عرض الطريق في الحفر = 15 -5 = 10م
عرض الطريق في الردم = 15 + 5 = 20م
مساحة الحفر = 1/2 * 10 * 3.33 = 16.65 متر مربع
مساحة الردم = 1/2 * 20 * 6.67 = 66.7 متر مربع


----------



## garary (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عرفه السيد (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى
ومشكووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## محمد المختارعربى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## odwan (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومعلومات قيّمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك


----------



## ادهم السيوف (12 أكتوبر 2009)

* جزاك الله خيرا اخى*


----------



## ahmed elyamany (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى*
ومشكوووووور جدا​


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## صفا بقعاء (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ويعطيك العافيه.........


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2009)

* مشكور*​


----------



## المساااااح (8 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور جداً


----------



## asd salim (16 أبريل 2010)

how to add contour elevations for countour whn they r drawn in autocade so their elevation show zero elevations


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

برنامج أكسل لرسم القطاع العرضى وحساب كمياتة مباشرة برنامج مشابة لبرنامج earth woek


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

قطاع عرضي لطريق وحساب منسوب نقطتين عليه وبعدهما عن محور الطريق ومساحة الردم والحفر شكراا


----------



## asd salim (23 أبريل 2010)

pls dear engineers..
we need to activate this site through questions and asnswers


----------



## حارث البدراني (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى ومشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يناير 2020)

تسلم على المعلومة


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يناير 2020)

تسلم على المعلومة


----------



## aral (19 مارس 2020)

أين هو الرسم المرفق؟


----------

